# Chips or Sawdust



## sparky30_06 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just looking for some input on which one folks like better.  Seems the chips like to become charcoal and don't give off slot of smoke.  just looking for input


----------



## walking dude (Jan 3, 2008)

how are you using em?

in a gasser
letric
charchol/lump?


----------



## rip (Jan 3, 2008)

I use chunks.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 3, 2008)

also.............introduce yourself over in rollcall.........tell us abit about yourself................

like i asked..........what rig/unit you smoking with.......

even take jeffs free 5-day ecourse

once again ......welcome


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 3, 2008)

Depend's on the smoker............


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a GOSM Widebody propane,  I'll head over and intorduce myself soon,  thanks


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chunks would be better if you can find them.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Jan 4, 2008)

I have found the dust/chips don't last long. I use chucks, and slabs of hickory off a friends tree. Also, you really don't want a lot of smoke...you want TBS not a lot of bilowing white stuff.

You can prolong the smoke off dust or chips by putting them in a pouch made of tinfoil with a few holes poked in the sides. I find they smolder better that way, and don't just light on fire. Though they still don't last as long as chunks.


----------



## osage (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I've never liked the smell of smoldering sawdust.  Smells too much like burning paper or cardboard.  I like to use chunks.  If I had a chipper/shredder I would try running it through that also.  The smoke seems to smell better off of "real" wood.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 23, 2008)

I also have a GOSM wide body. I use a combination ...... I put some chips in the bottom of the smoke try and then chunks on top. The chips get started smoking quicker and then help the chunks get going for the long stretch. I have found that if I use the chips alone, they burn up too fast..... have to keep opening the door to restock them. Chunks rule for me.


----------



## navionjim (Jan 23, 2008)

A stick fed fire is the best way to go.
Jimbo


----------

